# 2002 Nissan quest ball joint?



## rocklover (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys I need some help. I have a worn out left front ball joint and I need to know whats needed to repair it? The part is about $40.00 but do I need a tool to press the ball joint into the arm? Also do I need to remove the brakes and suspension to get to it? Thanks so much


----------

